# Weldless DIY Xtracycle



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

I wanted an Xtracycle, but didn't have the $450 to get started. I also don't have the ability to weld, though I recognize welding is awesome. Instead I built my own using rivets and square tubes. The square tubes make the riveting easier and allows the tubes to form their own jigs to maintain alignment.










I have more pictures of the build here.https://www.flickr.com/photos/willevans/sets/72157623031041775/


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

interesting looking build! How much do you have in it?


----------



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

Interesting design.

Is that 3/4" MDF used for the 'decks'? Why not pop-rivet some plastic or lexan sheets to save weight.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

HandsomeRyan said:


> Interesting design.
> 
> Is that 3/4" MDF used for the 'decks'? Why not pop-rivet some plastic or lexan sheets to save weight.


I have about 95 bucks in it right now, but 20 of that is from shipping and handling charges. I didn't use Lexan for the decks because it would have blown my budget and lexan, at a thickness that would have been suitably stiff, would have been heavier than the free wood I had laying against the wall in my garage.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

You should call it Rosie!








Just picked up an xtracycle and a dummy fork for a bit over $200. Just sayin.....Nothing wrong with garage tech though:thumbsup: Keep us posted on how it ends up.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

That's a steal of a deal! I wouldn't have gone through the trouble of building this thing if I could have gotten an xtracycle for $200!


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

There seems to be a little rash of xtracycles going on the block due to the Big Dummy craze, this is the one that I just got. Thanks PigTire:thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=581151

And this is what I plan on doing with it when I can find a LaFree close enough for the right price,


----------



## mplsmtb (Nov 25, 2008)

Will - that thing is awesome. It's got a much cleaner look than the DIY longtail I built last year.

More pics and info on my build here.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

mplsmtb said:


> Will - that thing is awesome. It's got a much cleaner look than the DIY longtail I built last year.
> 
> More pics and info on my build here.


Hey! You're the guy I based my rear subframe attachment on! You had some pics on a blog that I used a reference for using a stem to attach things to the bike by the seatpost. Small world, this internet.

I'm going to have some pictures off the whole bike pretty soon. I'll post them here as soon as I can get enough space in the garage to fit the entire bike in the shot.


----------



## mplsmtb (Nov 25, 2008)

After I posted I clicked the link to your pics and recognized you on Flickr. Small world indeed...


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

*Painted and assembly update*

I finally painted it and took some pictures.


----------

